# Dual Blade Saw



## PatJewett (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe you can help me. I went to a show a few weeks ago and saw a demonstration of a saw that had two blades, each spinning in opposite directions. The saw cut very clean edges because of the opposite spinning motion. They even cut and egg with it and the shell didn't crack. I can't remember what it was called now and my local hardware store obviously doesn't carry it. Do any of you know what I am talking about?


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Was it maybe a tablesaw with a scoring blade? Some of the larger "European Style" saws have this as either a standard feature or an optional add on.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It's called the twin cutter it's been out for years through Craftsman however I think there patent is up because I have seen it by other companies lately. I know Craftsman was first because Bob Villa advertised it years ago.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the craftsman saw pictured above. It works like they say. It is able to cut wood, aluminum, steel, plastic, just about whatever you want. I haven't used it much, as I bought it just for specialty cuts like cutting into aluminum siding, cutting steel tubing, etc. I consider it an occasional use saw for weird cuts that you wouldn't do with your normal circular saw or miter saw.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm jealous Mike, It's been on my tools wanted list for some time but until I complete the tools needed list it will have to wait. Glad to here that it works has advertised.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that the numerous adds on TV call it the DUAL SAW.

G


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

By George I think they do. However that is by omni Craftsman is called as in the above picture Twin cutter, I'm sure Craftsman came first.


----------

